# Roly - Rolando Reyes, Sr.



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm smoking a very cheap cigar tonight, the Rolando Reyes Sr. Roly. Featuring kindergarten construction, soft spots, a battered looking wrapper, and a burn that has the path of a drunk on an all night bender, this is one ugly cigar. BUT I have to admit, for less than a buck a stick for a Churchill, it is not a bad "guilt free" smoke. No, it is not a Puros Indios or a Cuba Aliados, but it does have a hint of the Puros Indios-esque flavor. Now if they just made a "presidente" size Roly, I would be all over that.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

A wrapper only a mother could love.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

My taste for Roly's has come and gone over the years. I smoked them about once per week a year and a half ago; today they've all migrated to the bottom of the humidor; next year I may be back smoking them again...


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> My taste for Roly's has come and gone over the years. I smoked them about once per week a year and a half ago; today they've all migrated to the bottom of the humidor; next year I may be back smoking them again...


Now we know what will be part of your $1-3 pass ...:biggrin:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

The one pictured here (which I am still smoking) is actually only the second one I have ever had. I tell you, though, it is not a bad smoke. Lots of smoke, fine draw (cuz it is wrapped like $#!^) and I am enjoying the flavor. These are the maduro variety. I paid $21.60 for that bundle of 25 churchills. I am sure they will get smoked - unlike some of the other cheap cigars I have sitting around. So, that says something. I also received a box of Saint Luis Rey Serie G Maduros...those are just beautiful sticks. So pretty, I could barely bring myself to light one...


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Pretty cool John! I like how you added the pick from the comfortable side of the cigar. Kicked off shoes hanging out on CigarLive. 

Perfect!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, Stogie, it has definitely been "one of those weeks". I work on helicopter cockpit systems, and we had customers visiting our facility. My job? Escorting about 15 people back and forth to the restroom.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Helicopters! I fly offshore in them to get to the Oil and Gas platforms. Thanks for keeping the rivits in on them!


----------



## sergione (Jul 7, 2006)

I seem tot enjoy the Roly more than the puros indio cigars, but I along with most people have let these cigars sink to the bottom of the humi only to be seen again when the brother-in-law wants something to puff on.....cause it sure wont be my padrons, lol


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

sergione said:


> I seem tot enjoy the Roly more than the puros indio cigars, but I along with most people have let these cigars sink to the bottom of the humi only to be seen again when the brother-in-law wants something to puff on.....cause it sure wont be my padrons, lol


I had the experience of letting several people pick something from my humidor at a party, only to find some quality well-cared-for cigars stabbed out in an ashtray with only a half-inch smoked. This is the major reason why I keep cigars that I don't really like personally; to give to non-smokers who just want to look KeWeL for a few minutes...


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

I bought a bundle last year, kept spittin out tabac pieces.


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah im determined to get a bundle now after a drunken smoke fest where i smoked up a bunch of premies with out remembering it:angry: I suppose its like downing a bottle a nice wine or upending a whole bottle of walker blue lol. sacralige!! :arghhhh:


----------



## jrtat2 (Apr 30, 2007)

between the cuba aliados and the roly they are pretty close i love the taste of both so i go back and forth on em yeah i gotta have puros now and then but for value and taste ya cant touch em


just an opinion


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> A wrapper only a mother could love.


Haha. I just got my package in the mail Saturday of these from a recomendation and yeah...the wrappers are not pretty. I liked em though. I guess you cant beat it for the money.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I had the experience of letting several people pick something from my humidor at a party, only to find some quality well-cared-for cigars stabbed out in an ashtray with only a half-inch smoked. This is the major reason why I keep cigars that I don't really like personally; to give to non-smokers who just want to look KeWeL for a few minutes...


Funny, I had people over the house and I let them know that if they wanted a cigar to go ahead and grab one. Well, 3 of them did. I have a tray with my super premiums and of course all 3 of them grabbed from that shelf. I need to install a secret compartment in my humi to prevent this I guess.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Funny, I had people over the house and I let them know that if they wanted a cigar to go ahead and grab one. Well, 3 of them did. I have a tray with my super premiums and of course all 3 of them grabbed from that shelf. I need to install a secret compartment in my humi to prevent this I guess.


I actually have a public humi that i invite people to smoke from. i have some premiums, but its limited. I play poker with neighbors once a month.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> I actually have a public humi that i invite people to smoke from. i have some premiums, but its limited. I play poker with neighbors once a month.


I guess I should lock my humi with the nicer sticks and put the ones I dont mind sharing in the other. I laughed when they walked upstairs with an 2 of my OpusX and a Padron 1964...then I went into the bathroom and cried.


----------



## jkim05-cl (Apr 18, 2007)

yep, i've smoked a few of these, they are puros indios seconds, but ime the construction's been a bit better than the one i see in your pic. maybe i've just had great luck. the wrapper was not much to look at for sure, but then again, these were the first real premium cigars i smoked so maybe my memory is a bit shady.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> I actually have a public humi that i invite people to smoke from. i have some premiums, but its limited. I play poker with neighbors once a month.


Good idea!

I'm getting a big cabinet humi soon, and I'm going to want to show it off... but I definately don't want to see abunch of my drunk friends wasting my well-aged, premium cigars... I don't want to keep those in my desktop humi though because it is somewhat unreliable.

I guess I'll have to stash them in a box on the bottom shelf or something...


----------

